# Wide angle lens for EF-S?



## cortezopperman (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all.

I've been looking around now for a decent third party ultra-wide for a crop-frame (Canon 10-22 is just too expensive), and I feel like I've narrowed it down to these three:

- Sigma 10-20mm f/4.5-5.6
-Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5
-Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8

Anyone have any experience/recommendations about any of these lenses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2012)

Tokina 11-16mm if you want/need f/2.8, Sigma 8-16mm if slow is ok. The other two lenses you list have worse IQ, the two I mention are on par with the Canon 10-22mm.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 3, 2012)

I think tokina have released a mk2 I wonder how they are going if anyone has one yet


----------



## cortezopperman (Aug 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tokina 11-16mm if you want/need f/2.8, Sigma 8-16mm if slow is ok. The other two lenses you list have worse IQ, the two I mention are on par with the Canon 10-22mm.



Cheers! I really don't have any use for f/2.8, as I would mostly be using it for landscapes.
I'll definitely look into the 8-16, didn't even know it existed...


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 22, 2012)

I think the 11-16mm is an awesome lens and feels more solid than the Canon 10-22. IMO only way to go for UWA on an APS-C sensor.


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Aug 23, 2012)

You should also consider the Sigma 10-20 f/3.5 - it's got generally better IQ than the variable aperture version, and is newer. I sold mine after moving to FF, but i loved it.


----------



## AJ (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm a happy Sigma 10-20mm f/4.5-5.6 owner. This lens delivers.


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 23, 2012)

Another +1 for the Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8! Just make sure you get the MKII version, the original has some problems with AF on newer Canon bodies.


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Aug 24, 2012)

I was a huge fan of my Tokina 11-16. Old version, never had issues with it on my 7D. Sold it when I bought a 5D3, and even then considered keeping it as a 16mm prime. Never used the Canon, which is supposed to be very nice. To me, the aperture was a big help in churches an other indoor spaces I wanted to capture. Solidly built lens, nice IQ. My next lens is probably its full frame big brother, the 16-28.


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 24, 2012)

You better save up to Canon 10-22mm. I don't think its that much. You can take advantage of its DLO profile and you can be sure it will be supported by all APS-C cameras that will come from Canon. It will also have a very high resale value should you decide to sell it one day. Believe me, DLO makes this lens world apart from Tokina.


----------



## steliosk (Aug 24, 2012)

I own a 10-22.
fast, USM, accurate, and light! what could i possibly need more.

I don't like the tokina. 2.8 is useless, and it begins from 11mm which is narrow enough close to 10mm 
for my eyes at least.

The sigma 10-20 is a nice buy but not all the sigma lenses are great on focusing and sharpness. You must test it before you buy to see if the lens is sharp enough.

The tamron 10-24 delivers a poor quality. To me its not an option.

if you don't care about filters and need an super ultra wide lens get sigma 8-16!!
check your other equipent to fill the gaps
example if you own an EFS 15-85 the 8-16 is what you need
if you own a 24-70 or 24-105 or 24-135 etc... go get the 10-22
if you own 18-55 18-135 go get sigma 10-20

i'm just thinking loud


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 10, 2012)

I have the 10-22 and think it is great... i tried a Tonika, but i found i just wanted the extra range the canon offered. I usually shoot landscapes with it, so 2.8 isn't needed! save up, it has great resale value!


----------



## akiskev (Sep 10, 2012)

Canon 10-22 or Tokina 11-16. Don't bother with the others.


----------



## charlesa (Sep 10, 2012)

akiskev said:


> Canon 10-22 or Tokina 11-16. Don't bother with the others.



Seconded, for EF-S those are the best. The crop factor would mess up using L lenses in the 16-40 mm range.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've owned the 10-20 vari aperture, worked fine on XTi, don't know it would be on higher MP cameras.

Currently own the 11-16 f2.8. I need the f2.8 for video. You will need to be confident using the defringe tool on occassion in PS, apart from that its a great lens, low distortions for FL, sharp etc.

I used to own the 12-24 Sigma, which gave me great images, just it was a pain to filter, rear gelatin only, the same will be true of the 8-16, so if you have designs on using heavy ND's or polarisers then it maybe isn't the best lens.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 10, 2012)

For me Tokina, all the way. I have had the same dilemma as you when I was hunting for a UWA for my crop body. I returned the Canon 10-22, as it felt like a plastic toy beside the tokina which is built like a tank and was not as sharp as the Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 DX Pro. Solid construction, and razor sharp. Yes that 1mm difference is what you loose if you get the tokina, but the sharpness you get from this beast is razor like ( even at f2.8 ). The color rendered from the tokina is amazing given it's a 3rd party lens. Also it gives you awesome 8 stars on street lights/light source when stopped down. Pair the tokina with a multi-coated circular polarizer from B+W or Hoya and you will love what it spits out.

The only thing that had me thinking is the lens flare. Yes, Canon controls lens flare a bit better, but it is not too bad in tokina. I have been shooting over 1.5 years with the tokina and so far lens flare has never given me any trouble. Also, depending on what you are shooting you can use the lens flare generated from UWA lens to your advantage as an aesthetic element in your composition. Also, I thought the shorter focal range in tokina might come off as a disadvantage for me when composing. So far, I have shot mostly at 11mm and wish I could go even lower/wider and not up. Tokina's 11-16mm Mark II now has a built in AF drive hence it is also a lot quieter.


----------

